# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال للجميع عن قول ابن جني: تصاقب الألفاظ لتصاقب المعاني

## مالك بن أنس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

سؤالي  حول ما تكلم  عنه  ابنُ جني في الخصائصِ  وهو ما يسميه (تصاقب الألفاظ لتصاقب المعاني )   فهل من تقريب لهذه النظرية بالمثال ؟  

بوركت مساعيكم .

----------


## أبو القاسم

ممن تكلم عنه بأسلوب جميل سيد قطب رحمه الله تعالى في التصوير الفني في القرآن فانظره
فبين بشواهد كثيرة التناسب بين اللفظ والمعنى..
مثاله "مالكم إذا قيل لكم انفروا في سبيل الله اثاقلتم إلى الأرض"
فتأمل قوله "اثاقلتم"..فيها ثقل في النطق يتناسب مع الحدث الموصوف..
وكقوله تعالى"وسقاهم ماء طهورا" عن شراب أهل الجنة..وقارن قوله "سقاهم" كيف خرجت سهلة يسيرة
فلما  ذكر الماء في معرض سوق نعيم الدنيا قال"فأسقيناكم ماءا غدقا" فوضع الهمزة التي فيها عسر كالشوكة في الحق ..لما يناسب حال الدنيا من كونها دار نكد
والأمثلة عليها كثيرة جدا
وما سبق مجرد تطفل..ومشاركة حيث قلت:للجميع
والله أعلم

----------


## مستور الحال

بارك الله فيكم

هناك مؤلف مستقل في هذه الخصيصة الدلالية للغة العربية وهو : ( تصاقب الألفاظ لتصاقب المعاني ) لدكتور عبد الكريم محمد حسن جبل  مدرس العلوم اللغوية بجامعة طنطا ، وهو مؤلَّف من جزئين استوعب باستقراء ما في اللغة من التصاقب وهو بحث موسع وموضح بالجداول .

فجزاه الله خيراً

----------


## مالك بن أنس

أهلا بأخي الشيخ أبي القاسم  .  
 وإن كان  يا شيخنا كلامك تطفلا   فأكثر من هذا  التطفل  !! وفقك الله لكل خير .

وماذا عن  تصنيف  الرافعي لهذه النظريات في  (تاريخ آداب العرب) ذكر (نظام الألفاظ بالمعاني)  = وهي ما قصدها ابن جني وسيد قطب  ثم ذكر  النظرية الثانية (نظام المعاني بالألفاظ )   فلعله يقصد العكس من النظرية الأولى  فهل هناك أمثلة توضحها؟

----------


## مالك بن أنس

أخي مستور :  ستر الله عليك دنيا وآخرة .

لعل هذا الكتاب نفيس  ؛ لان هذه الخصيصة تعتبر من أسرار النظام اللغوي .  
فهل الكتاب بهذا الاسم ( تصاقب الألفاظ لتصاقب المعاني ) ؟  وهل هو موجود في مكتبات الرياض ؟

----------


## مستور الحال

ليس لي علم بمكتبات الرياض ولكني أقتنيته بمكة ، وقد طبع بمصر 

والله أعلم .

----------


## همس الجراح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله لكم على هذا المجهود العظيم فى هذا المجلس الموقر  وبعد ..
فهل لى أن أعرف اسم المكتبة التى فى مصر التى طبعت كتاب تصاقب الألفاظ لتصاقب المعانى للدكتور جبل ؟ هذا لأنى أحتاجه فى دراستى للدكتوراه 
ولكم جزيل شكرى

----------

